# GPS for ohio public land



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Heading to Ohio for my first diy public land trip in a few weeks and I'd like to pick up a GPS to take with me. Any recommendations on a good unit that will help me out down there as well as hopefully on a mule deer hunt out west next year. I don't have to have top of the line but I don't want junk either. Not afraid to spend a little money for quality. 

Also will the standard maps show me the state and public boundaries down there, or what map chip would I need?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use the Garmin Oregon 450t and I love it, very user friendly.
and I have the Hunting GPS Maps chip in it for the State I hunt.
I will never hunt out of State again, without there GPS chip, it shows you everything you need to know.

Kevin


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I will check it out. Any other suggestions???


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got back from Wyoming after a DIY mule deer hunt on state land. Our hunt area was mainly small tracks of public land. We had ordered all the BLM maps to cover the area. Everything that I read said you better be a really good map reader or you could get your self into a lot of trouble. I decided a good GPS and chip would be the way to go. As it turned out, I don't think we could have done the trip without it. I bought a Garmin GPSMAP 62st. $500 unit on sale for $249. Cabelas has them on sale right now. The chip was an ONXMAPS HUNT For Wyoming ($99). The chip pin points your exact location in reference to the color coded state and private lands. It also gives you the name of the surrounding property owners. The unit is really easy to use and has good battery life. A good GPS is an absolute must if your heading out west.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

P&Y III said:


> I just got back from Wyoming after a DIY mule deer hunt on state land. Our hunt area was mainly small tracks of public land. We had ordered all the BLM maps to cover the area. Everything that I read said you better be a really good map reader or you could get your self into a lot of trouble. I decided a good GPS and chip would be the way to go. As it turned out, I don't think we could have done the trip without it. I bought a Garmin GPSMAP 62st. $500 unit on sale for $249. Cabelas has them on sale right now. The chip was an ONXMAPS HUNT For Wyoming ($99). The chip pin points your exact location in reference to the color coded state and private lands. It also gives you the name of the surrounding property owners. The unit is really easy to use and has good battery life. A good GPS is an absolute must if your heading out west.



I'll be at cabelas on Sunday I'll check one out. For that price it sounds hard to beat. But the important question here is how did your hunt go?


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

We went 3 for 3 on our mule deer bucks. None of them were very big, but we really weren't expecting to shoot any monsters. Ours was a DIY state land hunt. We did not road hunt which seems to be the perfered method of hunting out there. We actually got out of the truck and did spot and stalk in the canyons and draws. License, gas, hotel and food cost right at a $1000 per man for a week in Wyoming.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

roo said:


> I will check it out. Any other suggestions???


 
Yup, pack some heat. 

In 3 years of hunting down there, we have had at least 5 altercations with locals.

People are crazy down there


----------



## badhabit99 (Jan 29, 2009)

It's getting like that everywhere , we ran into that a couple years ago in the northeast lower , won't hut up there anymore , there's just too many hunters and not enough deer in mi , I've been looking into Ohio and Kentucky hunting as well , it's hard to try and manage deer when everyone around u shoots anything brown


----------



## MidMichigan10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Roo....you live somewhere near Midland don't you? I have a nice GPS you could try and I'd let it go for $50. I paid over $200 for it new. It is the Garmon Etrex Venture HC. Just let me know.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Calhoun county. I'll look it up online and let ya know. Not familiar with that one.


----------



## MidMichigan10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Let me know what you think. I used to use it for my hunts on WIHA land in Kansas since you can transfer the maps directly onto the GPS. Haven't used it in a couple years and still has the case and everything for it. Let me know if you like the features and we can agree on a price. If not, no biggie. Good luck.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

or you can just get with me and I will load up the area and you can borrow mine. Earthmate PN40.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> or you can just get with me and I will load up the area and you can borrow mine. Earthmate PN40.



That's an amazing offer and I really appreciate it. But I'd like to buy one because I'd like to start heading west annually


----------

